# VLC-Player öffnet Ordner



## makaha (16. Februar 2009)

*VLC-Player öffnet Ordner*

Hey ihr,

ich hab da ein großes prob.
hab soeben meinen neuen PC installiert und alle Programme und was is nun?
Ordner werden mit dem VLC-Player geöffnet.

So also den VLC Deinstalliert und was is nun.
Jeder Ordner öffnet sich in nem neun Fenster.

Ich kann das nicht mehr ändern.
Im Internet find ich nicht wirklich was zu diesem Thema.
Auf der VLC-Seite gibts auch nichts und ich hab keine lust mein Win nochmal zu installieren.

Hat einer von euch ne Idee?

Währe echt super wenn ich das wieder hinbekommen.

danke

mfg
makaha


----------



## makaha (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: VLC-Player öffnet Ordner*

OK..ich habs gefunden...

ich poste mal die antwort fals noch einer das problem hat:

Zur Lösung des Problems kopieren Sie dazu untenstehenden Text (alles zwischen den gestrichelten Zeilen, inkl. abschliessender Leerzeile) in den Notepad-Editor, speichern Sie ihn mit der Endung ".reg" ab und machen Sie einen Doppelklick auf die Datei.

--------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell]
@="none"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell]
@="none"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell]
@=""
--------------------

das hat bei mit zwar nicht funktioniert aber ich habs dann manuell gemacht:
unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Drive\shell
den Wert "Standart" muss den Wert "none" haben

genauso hier:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\shell
none

hier darf in "Standart" nichts stehen.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Folder\shell

neustarten oder explorer beenden und fertig


----------

